# A Gold Diamond Rhom



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

Is this a Brazil Rhom?And What is his left eye disease?Look at the pictures.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like the left eye is blinded, possible due to injury.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice. As for the eye it could be blinded but I bet he can see out of it. Do you notice him looking at you with it?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think its blind in that eye, even in the pic you can clearly see that its looking at the photographer


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah that's what I thought too ******. One of my Gatf had a pinpoint pupil in one eye & he could still see out it. I watched him watch me with it all the time.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

It really depends on which part of the eye ball is damaged, iris, lens, etc. if iris is damaged then it can't control the amount of light input and if lens is damaged it will loss the ability to focus object correctly to retina. either way its vision will be impacted greatly.
if there's any second degree infect which damaged retina or optic nerve then it won't be able to see out that eye.

we have no way of telling if it can see or not, even it is indeed blinded (which I think it's very possible) it won't effect it too much.
they relay more on senses other than vision in the murky water of Amazon and Congo that's why they can still function pretty well even when both eyes are blinded.


----------

